# Introducing...THE CHAMELEON BETTA FISH NAMED HONEYCOMB!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody! 

I just took some new pics of Honeycomb that i will upload! I was looking at these pictures, and going WOW! I can't believe how much Honeycomb's color has changed! HWen i first got him, he was bright pure yellow with cellophane/white tipped fins. Now, he has black patches all over his body and fins, along with some blue iridescence that i just noticed recently on his caudal fin. See if you can spot the blue!! Also,Just finished cleaning Honeycomb's tank literally SPOTLESS of algae and mineral deposits on filter and hood. I even took off the heater and HOB filter and cleaned the mineral deposits and algae. I scrub the algae clean every week, but today was the last straw lol. It looks so...so PERFECT!!!

It looks better, and judging by Honeycomb's expression and excessive flaring, it feels better too. XD The water is clearer than it already was, and looks so neat and organized.


Yes, the aquarium light was on. These pictures still don't do justice for his colors!

*ALSO< HONEYCOMB'S TAIL is longer than it ever has been before! It is growing back rapidly, with new coloration!(blue,black)*

Sorry, just had to share because i am so excited about how beautiful it looks!
*Ps, anybody know why parts of his fins and body look "dirty", as if someone dusted him in black powder?*
*How Honeycomb looked when i first brought him home:http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3780&pictureid=26008/U]*
Thanks and enjoy!

Kudos to anyone who read the HORRIBLY long post lol!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

_*Any favorite pics you would like to share, feel free to post how much your betta has colored up!*_


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Fermin said:


> He looks great!


Thanks Fermin! I love your avi pic, it made me smile :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's really beautiful!! :] Are you sure he's a Chameleon?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> He's really beautiful!! :] Are you sure he's a Chameleon?


Thanks Lebron! Well, looking at his before and after after 1 1/2 yrs, he changes quite a bit IMO :5


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

True, he did look VERY different. Beautiful both ways, though. ;3 Lebron hardly changed. :/ He just recovered from fin rot from the pet store.  Stupid pet shop. BUT, the spikes are a richer color of red, though.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> True, he did look VERY different. Beautiful both ways, though. ;3 Lebron hardly changed. :/ He just recovered from fin rot from the pet store.  Stupid pet shop. BUT, the spikes are a richer color of red, though.


Thanks! Lebron has beautiful coloring, i especially love his iridescence! Glad he is doing better!

Any new pictures you would like to share of him? I would love to see!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My boy Reuben got those dark little spots a few months after I got him. His are a lot sharper looking though. My girl has pineappled completely since I got her. That's what Honeycomb is doing, it probably won't cover him completely though if it's taken so long to get him that far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

You got some great shots of him, his coloring is beautiful. Don't you just hate it when you can't get the lighting to look just like you see them? lol


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

First of all honeycomb is a very pretty fishy! second I jsut love your avatar picture MyRainbowBettaFish! I am a huge horse fanatic I don't own one sadly but I do lease a mare and hope to get my own in the not to distant future.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

katrina89 said:


> looking good


Thanks! Love your avi betta!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Armani33 said:


> First of all honeycomb is a very pretty fishy! second I jsut love your avatar picture MyRainbowBettaFish! I am a huge horse fanatic I don't own one sadly but I do lease a mare and hope to get my own in the not to distant future.


Thanks Armani! I love horses also, can't you tell lol? Just check out my signature and avi 

You lease a mare? WOW! Is she stubborn or cranky ever? What breed? Coloration?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> You got some great shots of him, his coloring is beautiful. Don't you just hate it when you can't get the lighting to look just like you see them? lol


Thanks so much Candice!

Uggh.. my lighting just dosent want to cooperate XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> My boy Reuben got those dark little spots a few months after I got him. His are a lot sharper looking though. My girl has pineappled completely since I got her. That's what Honeycomb is doing, it probably won't cover him completely though if it's taken so long to get him that far.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You think he will become a pineapple then?

Your bettas are GORGEOUS:-D

I would be lucky to have Honeycomb be as "pineapple" as yours!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> You got some great shots of him, his coloring is beautiful. Don't you just hate it when you can't get the lighting to look just like you see them? lol


Omygosh, I was just saying this yesterday! I was trying to get pics of Beau's awesome colors, and sometimes he even looks black and white, when in reality of good lighting he has some amazing pink, blue and violet..sigh. Only part of betta keeping I dislike..getting good pics of them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Omygosh, I was just saying this yesterday! I was trying to get pics of Beau's awesome colors, and sometimes he even looks black and white, when in reality of good lighting he has some amazing pink, blue and violet..sigh. Only part of betta keeping I dislike..getting good pics of them!


I know right! The cameras and lighting just don't do all our betta's colors justice! It bugs me lol!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He is so pretty! He reminds me of Teeney a lot. She is more orange but she has the black "dirty" look to her as well.

Pretty guy as always


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> He is so pretty! He reminds me of Teeney a lot. She is more orange but she has the black "dirty" look to her as well.
> 
> Pretty guy as always


Thanks! I feel honored to have Honeycomb remind you of your little beautiful girl, Teeney! Thanks!

The dorsal fin looks like it got dirty lol-i thought it was a disease like velvet, but it has never spread nor has it affected his activity or appetite. He kinda just got it when he turned blackish


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thanks Armani! I love horses also, can't you tell lol? Just check out my signature and avi
> 
> You lease a mare? WOW! Is she stubborn or cranky ever? What breed? Coloration?


Your welcome! The mare I lease is named Summer she is a 10 year old dunn Belgian draft/quarter horse/thoroughbred cross and yes she has an attitude sometimes and can be a bit stubborn but she can also be an angel when she wants to it just all depends on what mood she's in. She's either in the " I don't want to work for you at all mood" or the " I feel like being good and won't be very stubborn today" mood. I like that she's not perfect all the time because if she was I would get bored and wouldn't be learning anything and she always seems happy to see me and I love her.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Armani33 said:


> Your welcome! The mare I lease is named Summer she is a 10 year old dunn Belgian draft/quarter horse/thoroughbred cross and yes she has an attitude sometimes and can be a bit stubborn but she can also be an angel when she wants to it just all depends on what mood she's in. She's either in the " I don't want to work for you at all mood" or the " I feel like being good and won't be very stubborn today" mood. I like that she's not perfect all the time because if she was I would get bored and wouldn't be learning anything and she always seems happy to see me and I love her.


 
haha she sounds beautiful! I LOVE drafts


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> haha she sounds beautiful! I LOVE drafts


Thanks! So do I she is the first draft I've ever ridden and now I'm hooked on that big,floaty stride.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Armani33 said:


> Thanks! So do I she is the first draft I've ever ridden and now I'm hooked on that big,floaty stride.


They are big and graceful  I call them gentle giants:-D:lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

armani, have you checked out my thread all about everything horses? i will post a link 


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107617


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> They are big and graceful  I call them gentle giants:-D:lol:


That is exactly what she is and being she's a dunn she has these gorgeus zebra stripes and a dorsal stripe down her back. She also has a long flowing tail and a nice long mane which is braided at the moment to help it grow out better. I'm going to ride her tomorrow was gonna go today but it was waaaay to humid out oh well


----------

